# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Volonteri u domovima za nezbrinutu djecu

## Tikva

Ja sam bila volonter u domu za nezbrinutu djecu 3 godine. Vec me dugo muci jedan problem i htjela bi ga rijesiti ili barem razumjeti uz pomoc roditelja posvojene djece.
Naime, u te 3 godine imala sam troje djece.
Prvo dijete je bila curica od 11mjeseci i za nju sam se brinula 3 mjeseca jer je otisla u udomiteljsku obitelj. Na malo zakamuflirani nacin (kupila sam curici trenirkicu i unutra stavila broj telefona, hehe) sam dosla do udomiteljice koja je jedna divna zena, vec je imala deckica od 10 mj. kod sebe. Pozvala me da dodem k njoj jer je dijete stalno plakalo (ipak je to odvajanje doslo naglo) a ne zna zasto. U toku naseg telefonskog razgovora ispalo je da radnici koji su joj doveli dijete su joj samo dali vrecu s odjecom i malenu i otisli. Niti su rekli kad je jela, kad spavala itd...ma nista! Cak nisu ni rekli da je imala volontera (a to socijalne radnice stalno ponavljaju; da svakom udomitelju ili posvajatelju KAZU da je dijete imalo volontera i zele li se upoznati s njim!) Dijete je plakalo jer nije spavalo u vrijeme na koje je naucilo, bojalo se vode jer manju djecu u domu uglavnom obrisu mokrom pelenom a rijede ih kupaju itd...Ostatak price je jako nevjerojatan i delikatan pa bih pretu stala.   :Smile:  

Drugo dijete je bila curica od 1,5 god i nju sam imala skoro 2 godine - svaki ili svaki drugi dan sam je posjecivala, vodila vani, igrala se s njom, naucila ju toliko stvari...primirila - curica je imala ''napadaje'' svaki put kad bi joj se reklo ne, bacala se po podu, derala, vristala, cak joj se na vratu znala pojaviti crvena fleka...ja sam toliko truda ulozila u to da je na kraju kad joj se reklo ne samo pognula glavicu na nekoliko trenutaka i opet je sve bilo dobro   :Heart:  Uz to je jako prosirila svoj vokabular jer sam je svuda vodila...uglavnom, nekoliko dana prije njezinog rodendana dosla sam po nju a nje nije bilo   :Crying or Very sad:  rekli su mi da je posvojena. Bilo mi je drago zbog nje, pogotovo zato sto su ti ljudi uzeli nju i njezinog bracu skupa   :Love:  ali sam bila ful tuzna jer je to poglavlje ostalo otvoreno. Socijalne radnice su mi uvijek govorile da potencijalni udomitelji/posvajatelji trebaju proci mjesec dana privikavanja s djetetom a njima nije nitko dolazio (ocito je bila neka veza u pitanju)...takoder su mi rekle da ju slikam jer kad djeca budu posvojena (pogotovo ta starija) imaju ''rupu'' u odrastanju a ovako bi imali slike...Uglavnom, da sam se pozdravila s njom, to poglavlje mog zivpta bi bilo zatvoreno, zaokruzeno, obavila sam svoju zadacu i pruzila joj ljubav te pripremila za njezine roditelje...ovako mi je jaaaako velika rupa ostala u srcu  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Zasto sve ovo pisem? Ocito imam jako puno srece u zivotu i u jednoj preveeelikoj slucajnosti (svijet je stvarno mali)  sam saznala gdje su djeca (saznala sam to nekih mjesec dana nakon sto su posvojeni, sada je proslo vise od 2 godine...). Naravno da nisam nista napravila vezano uz tu informaciju (inace su u HR ali ful daleko) ali me uzasno kopka...Sigurno znam da su dobro, da uzivaju, da imaju divne roditelje i da me se vjerojatno vise ni ne sjecaju te ih ne bi htjela uznemiravati. Nekoliko puta sam razmisljala o tome da napisem pismo roditeljima, objasnim da sam se brinula za curicu, da imam puno slika i filmica, poslala im to na cd-u, objasnila da ne zelim smetati, uznemiravati ali ako im ne bi bio problem da mi jednom godisnje posalju njihovu sliku...nikako se ne mogu odluciti na to jer se jako bojim da se ne naljute na mene ili nesto...ne bi htjela da se uplase, da pomisle da ja znam njihovu biolosku majku (jer ne znam apsolutno nista)...Najbolje rjesenje je da sve ostane kao i do sada i da svaki dan zaboravljam na njih.

Trecu curicu nisam ni mislila uzimati nakog soka s prethodnom ali me ona primila za ruku i rekla ''Teta, sada kada je X otisla, hoces ti molim te biti moja teta?''   :Heart:  I ode moje srce novoj curici...Nju sam imala godinu dana (bila je tamo skupa sa sestrom blizankom zbog financijskih poteskoca roditelja; mamu sam joj upoznala, lijepo smo se slozile, ma sve 5). Nakon sto im se obiteljska situacioja sredila vratili su im klinke a mama je htjela da ostanem u kontaktu, dala sam im slike, cujemo se, saljem im robicu koju moje sestricne prerastu, cak smo se i vidjele, a ovih dana bi ih trebala posjetiti u njihovom domu jer me vec dugo vremena traze da dodem   :Love:  Ma da ih nikad vise ne vidim, ta cjelina je za mene zatvorena u emocionalnom smislu...ja sam se s njima pozdravila, oprostila i izvrsila jos jednu misiju!

Dakle, zanima me misljenje roditelja koji su posvojili djecu da li su znali da li je njihovo dijete imalo volontera, jesu li ostali s njim u kontaktu? Kako bi reagirali da vam se javi netko tko se brinuo za vase dijete dok ga vi niste posvojili i usrecili?   :Love: 

uf, uspjela sam se i rascmizdriti   :Crying or Very sad:  
i da, sorry na dugackom postu  :/

----------


## sanja74

K. nije imala volontera (malo je boravila u Domu, a nisam čak sigurna da taj Dom i ima volontere). Da ga je imala, bila bi mu vječno zahvalna na svemu što je napravio za ljubav, vrijeme i trud.
Isto tako bi bila presretna da saznam nešto o mojoj kćeri od prije nego je ušla u moj život. I upoznam osobu koja ju je voljela i brinula se o njoj prije mene. Isto tako bi podržala kontakt, ako bi želja bila obostrana.

(Održavam kontakt i sa bivšom bebisitericom, pa.. )

Možda da probaš prvo preko Doma ili CZSS kojem su dječica pripadala kontaktirati roditelje?

----------


## Tikva

Ne, preko njih to nije moguce jer su to tajne informacije i ne smiju se davati (puka je slucajnost da ja znam gdje su)....a da oni nazovu njih i kazu da zelim kontaktirati takoder ne ide...ne zato sto se to ne bi moglo napraviti nego socijalne nisu bas zainteresirane za takve stvari  :/ Uf, stvarno ih ne volim, toliko sam se puta svadala s njima da i zbog toga vise ne zelim volontirati!  Al to je druga prica...

Bas mi je drago da bi htjela znati sto je bilo s tvojom curicom prije i da bi podrzala kontakt (premda bi ja bila presretna i bez kontakta s djecicom, jedna njihova slicica bi mi bila dosta!). Koliko sam ja dobila dojam, puno se roditelja boji da ne dodu bioloski roditelji i ne pocnu im stvarati probleme, pa se boje i volontera   :Sad:   Zato mi je bas drago cuti ovaj tvoj pozitivan stav   :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Drugo dijete je bila curica od 1,5 god i nju sam imala skoro 2 godine - svaki ili svaki drugi dan sam je posjecivala, vodila vani, igrala se s njom, naucila ju toliko stvari...primirila - curica je imala ''napadaje'' svaki put kad bi joj se reklo ne, bacala se po podu, derala, vristala, cak joj se na vratu znala pojaviti crvena fleka...ja sam toliko truda ulozila u to da je na kraju kad joj se reklo ne samo pognula glavicu na nekoliko trenutaka i opet je sve bilo dobro  Uz to je jako prosirila svoj vokabular jer sam je svuda vodila...uglavnom, nekoliko dana prije njezinog rodendana dosla sam po nju a nje nije bilo  rekli su mi da je posvojena


vrlo vrlo slicnu pricu imam i ja.
i bas ono sto kazes, ostala je jedna emocionalna rupa, jedna nezavrsena prica i nikad necu razumjeti zasto nam nisu dozvolili da se oprostimo

----------


## leonessa

> K. nije imala volontera (malo je boravila u Domu, a nisam čak sigurna da taj Dom i ima volontere). Da ga je imala, bila bi mu vječno zahvalna na svemu što je napravio za ljubav, vrijeme i trud.


Moja su djeca isto bila u Domu bez volontera svega par mjeseci. Sa tetom koja je  bila više od drugih posvećena mojoj kćeri održavam kontakt, čujemo se telefonom a i bila je kod nas kući vidjeti gdje je "njena malena" smještena. I to mi je potpuno u redu i vesele me kontakti s njom. Isto tako bih postupila i sa drugim osobama koje su mom djetetu na bilo koji način pomogle. 
U ovom zadnjem Domu sam i sama bila svjedok (provela sam skoro mjesec dana na privikavanju) da se dogodi da djeca jednostavno nestanu. Curica od godinu dana (miljenica "naše" tete, u Domu je bila od rođenja) odvedena je na udomljavanje a da ti ljudi koji su došli i na brzinu je odveli nisu nikoga pitali šta ona voli jesti, kada spava, na koji se način voli maziti... Svi u Domu su bili   :Sad:   a naša teta očajna   :Crying or Very sad:  , plakala je danima. Nisu mi jasni takvi postupci   :No:  ...

----------


## sorciere

i ja imam takva sjećanja...   :Sad:  na nekoliko veće djece... 

jedan dečko je usvojen, a brat i sestra su premješteni u drugi dom, u drugi dio hrvatske... probala sam ih naći - ali bez uspjeha.   :Sad:   kao da je netko želio da veze ostanu prekinute, iako su djeca ostala u domu...

----------


## Metvica

Isto kao i Sanja,
bila bih beskrajno zahvalna osobi koja je voljela moje dijete i brinula o njemu. Sve informacije o djetetu i sjećanja na period u kojem ga ja nisam poznavala i imam "rupu" smatrala bih dragocjenima.
Ako je dijete starije i vezalo se za osobu, mislim da je grijeh prekinuti kontakt. Malci su pretprjeli previše gubitaka da bi im trebao još jedan, osobito nagli i bez prilike za oproštaj.
Veselilo bi me znati da negdje u svijetu postoji osoba koja voli moje dijete. Viška ljubavi ne škodi.
Možda je samo problem ako je volonter/ka održavala kontakt s biološkim roditeljima, tada mogu razumjeti strah roditelja od otkrivanja identiteta.

----------


## Vlvl

Ja sam slučajno u situaciji da održavamo vezu s djetetovom biološkom obitelji, pa se svejedno zateknem da bih rado znala više o njegovom ranom djetinjstvu, i zbog sebe i zbog njega. Da je moj sin došao iz doma bila bih samo zahvalna "njegovom" volonteru, i vrlo rado bih održala kontakt s njim.
Po svemu što sam pročitala izuzetno je važno da roditelji znaju što više o "predpovijesti" svog posvojenog djeteta, zbog održavanja kontinuiteta, i da bi mogli odgovarati na buduća pitanja. Nije mi jasno zašto se u domovima i centrima ne vodi više brige o takvim stvarima.  :? 

(Sjećam se: kad sam imala 4 godine mama me odvela posjetiti tetu čuvalicu, koja me čuvala do mog prvog rođendana, i koje se naravno nisam sjećala. Ali tada, kad sam imala 4 godine, s velikim veseljem sam je posjetila , izdivila se njenoj bebi i poslušala anegdote o mojim bebljim danima. To mi je puno značilo, stavilo me u nekakav "povijesni okvir". Ne znam tko bi tako nešto htio oduzeti djetetu.)

----------


## sorciere

metvica, ja mislim da se i volonteri moraju obvezati da neće ništa reći djetetu (a ni roditeljima), o biološkim roditeljima...

ja šutim već gotovo 20 godina.... jer sam se na to obvezala.

----------


## otocanka

Moji mišeki su imali svoje volonterke. Objema sam im od srca zahvalna na svemu što su napravile za moje mališane  :Love:  . Pogotovo volonterki od limača. Tete iz Doma su rekle da je upravo ona najviše zaslužna što on hoda - puno je radila s njim   :Heart:  .

Tu djevojku sam imala prilike upoznati i popričati s njom. Izuzetno je simpatična, jako mi se dopala. Objasnila sam joj gdje živimo (poznaje ovaj kraj). Možda jednom i navrati.

Drugu volonterku smo sreli na stubištu. Bilo mi je žao što je na takav način saznala da će V. uskoro s nama doma (pitala je tko smo mi, rekli smo joj  - to je bio cijeli razgovor). 
Tete su rekle da ju je sve to previše pogodilo, da je bila jako vezana za V. i tražila je da neko vrijeme ne dolazi. Nismo je više vidjeli. 

Iako smo u početku mislili da ne bi bio problem da imamo neki kontakt s njima,  danas mislim drugačije. 


Treći dan nakon što smo ih doveli kući, morali smo otići u Dom na kontrolu mališinog bronhitisa. 
V. nije htjela ući u prostorije Doma. MM je s njom šetao oko zgrade, a ona je imala oči širom otvorene, ozbiljno, zbunjeno lice i hrpetinu upitnika iznad glave. 
A. nije prestajao plakati. Nakon pola sata sam ga jedva uspjela smiriti i to kad smo krenuli prema izlaznim vratima. 

Djeca pamte (koliko god mali bili). 

Prije posvojenja sam imala plan da ću ih jednom godišnje odvesti u Dom. Sada mi to ne pada na pamet. Za 15-ak godina da, ali sada ne. 


Kao što rekoh, njihovim volonterkama sam neizmjerno zahvalna    :Love:  . Rado bih s njima popila kavu, pokazala im slike djece, a ponovni susret, sada - mislim da ga ne želim. 
Nisam spremna riskirati osjećaj sigurnosti koji moja djeca još uvijek stječu.

----------


## čokolada

A. je također imala volonterku kojoj sam beskrajno zahvalna jer je isključivo njena zasluga što malena na otpusnom testiranju nije pokazala nikakvo zaostajanje, ni fizičko ni psihičko. Zajedno su provodile vrijeme mislim 6-7 mjeseci i volonterka se dosta vezala za nju. Nažalost "na stubama" je doznala da je posvojenje realizirano, sljedećeg dana prišla  nam je sramežljivo, dala sam joj broj telefona da se javi što je i učinila, pa smo se sreli još dvaput u šetnji, dala nam je i nekoliko slika   :Heart:  . Kako sam potom izgubila mobitel, nestao mi je i njen broj, a i ona me više nije imala kamo nazvati   :Sad:  . A. nije pokazivala baš neko sjećanje na nju, ipak je domsko razdoblje provela kao beba. Znam da mi je bila rekla da neće tako skoro opet volontirati jer se bila previše vezala za A., i da teško podnosi rastanke.

Inače nije pravilo da se baš čitav mjesec dana posjećuje dijete, mi smo je dobili nakon 10 dana (3 tjedna prije pravomoćnosti).

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja mislim kao Otočanka. Ne znam jesu li volonoterke radile s mojom djecom ili ne, ali pretpostavljam da ne. M. je bio premali, a u dom gdje je bila B. smo dugo dolazili i upoznali sve koji su s njom radili, pa pretpostavljam da bismo upoznali i volonterku da je postojala. 

Prije nego što smo posvojili B. drugačije bih mislila, ali sada, nakon iskustva njezinog žalovanja za domom promijenila sam mišljenje. Razgovarala sam o tome s još jednom mamom koja je posvojila veće dijete i ima iskustvo s posjetama djeteta domu nakon posvojenja. Moje mišljenje je sljedeće: dijete koje je napustilo dom ima puno previše vrlo zahtjevnih emotivnih zadaća u prilagodbi na svoju novu obitelj i okolinu, a da bi se poticale još i neke veze od ranije. B. je u domu imala jednu stariju prijateljicu - međusobno su se jako emotivno vezale i B. je u početku jako patila za tom djevojkom. Ja sam se savjetovala i s tom iskusnom mamom i sa stručnom osobom i odgovor koji sam dobila je ne ostvarivati kontakte s domom, jer bi to samo produžavalo agoniju i otežavalo njezinu prilagodbu. Ona je u prvo vrijeme stalno pitala kad ćemo ići posjetiti dom, a mi smo odgovarali neodređeno. Međutim, ne pada mi na pamet da idemo s njom u dom, osim, kako kaže Otočanka, kad prođe toliko vremena da će ona biti potpuno emotivno distancirana od toga. To razdoblje njezinog života je završilo i mi, kao roditelji, nemamo nijednog ozbiljnog razloga zašto bismo te kontakte održavali. Ona ima svoju obitelj, vrtić, prijatelje, a domsko razdoblje je iza nje. Drugo je s posrednim kontaktima - B. je poslala tamo božićne čestitke, možda će još koji puta nešto poslati, no sada se sve rjeđe prisjeti toga. Nasuprot tome, čula sam iskustva drugih koji su iz objektivnih razloga vodili svoje dijete u dom prerano nakon premještanja u obitelj i to je urodilo dramatičnim situacijama.

Mislim da bi dom trebao dopustiti volonterkama da se oproste s djecom, a da one ne bi trebale tako jako patiti, jer znaju da su djeca konačno našla svoju obitelj. Kada bi se meni kojim slučajem obratila volonterka mog djeteta, ja bih joj svakako rekla kako je dijete. Rado bih porazgovarala s njom o tome što zna o djetetu, jer to su nama dragocjene informacije, ali vrlo bih nerado dopustila da dalje kontaktira s djetetom.

----------


## Tikva

Slazem se s svima vama, i sa onima koji bi dopustili kontakt i s onima koji ne bi. Svako dijete je posebno i drugacije reagira na takve situacije te je na roditelju da procijeni kako bi to utjecalo na dijete. 
Ja osobno ne bi htjela daljnji kontakt s djecom jer isto kao Zdenka2 i otocanka, mislim da bi im to samo naskodilo u daljnjem napretku i vratilo im sjecanje na dom. Osim toga, mislim da me se ni ne bi sjecala. Iako sam ja s curicom provodila gotovo cijele dane, vodila je vani itd, kada bi me sada vidjela (i da me se sjeca) mislim da bi me  povezala s domom ali ne u smislu osobe koja ju je vodila izvan doma i bila neki ''vanjski suradnik'', nego smatram da bi mislila da ju zelim odvesti od sadasnjih roditelja a niposto ne zelim stvarati taj strah od separacije koji su toliko puta u zivotu morali proci.

Istina je da se volonteri vezu za djecu, pogotovo ako ih redovito posjecuju. Ne znam kakva bi to osoba trebala biti da se ne veze za dijete. To je logicno, ljudi se vezu za zivotinje a kako onda ne bi za dijete kojem su u tim trenucima jedini oslonci. Ali cim mi krenemo u volontiranje znamo da ce to dijete jednom otici na posvojenje i u startu smo pripremljeni na rastanak s djetetom. Samo sto nije humano tako naglo, bez najave odvojiti dijete jer ostaje ta rupa...s ostale dvije curice sam se oprostila i to je samo lijepo sjecanje, a ovo me stvarno muci. Da sam barem znala da ce otici i da sam se oprostila taj zadnji put kad sam je vidjela...

E da, sto se tice informacija o bioloskom roditeljima - koliko ja znam volonterima se nista ne govori osim ako treba na nesto pripaziti (npr. mama prve curice koju sam imala je zivjela u blizini trga pa su me upozorili da idem na drugu stranu grada kad idemo vani...). 

Ispravite me ako grijesima ali ni roditeljima koji posvajaju dijete se ne govori nista o biloskim, zar ne? Mislim da bi se posvojiteljima trebale dati informacije o roditeljima (ako ne ime i prezime onda barem njihovo zdravstveno stanje...)! Tako mislim zato sto je djevojka kojoj sam krizmana kuma takoder posvojena i prije nekoliko godina joj je dijagnosticirana genetska bolest na koju se moglo utjecati drugacijim stilom zivota da se znalo da postoje predispozicije za nju. Ili ako dijete, ne daj boze, oboli od bolesti za koju trebaju stanice krvnog srodnika...

Mislim da je nas najveci problem sto nemamo razvijen dobar sustav i sto ima puno mita i korupcije...prvo se posvojitelje maltretira s nenormalno dugim  cekanjima, papirologijom itd sto je tako glupo i besmisleno (pogotovo uvijeti koji im se postavljaju)...a ima toliko djecice koja cekaju da ih netko posvoji...i onaj zakon da se bioloska majka ima pravo javiti jednom u 3 mjeseca?! Pa di to u svijetu jos ima? Kako se moze reci da se brine za njega ako mu posalje razglednicu jednom u ta 3 mjeseca? I time samo produljuje djetetov ostanak u domu i smanjuje mogucnost posvojenja...

----------


## čokolada

Socijalni radnik je dužan upoznati odabrane posvojitelje sa *svim* činjenicama koje o djetetu i njegovoj obitelji zna.

----------


## Zdenka2

Sve što socijalni radnici znaju o roditeljima moje djece znam i ja. Dapače, pročitala sam detaljnu socijalnu anamnezu obiju obitelji. Osnovni podaci stoje i u rješenju o posvojenju.

----------


## otocanka

> Ispravite me ako grijesima ali ni roditeljima koji posvajaju dijete se ne govori nista o biloskim, zar ne? Mislim da bi se posvojiteljima trebale dati informacije o roditeljima (ako ne ime i prezime onda barem njihovo zdravstveno stanje...)!


Ispravljam te.    :Grin:  

Ozbiljno, nama je Tim za posvajanje rekao sve šta su znali , o cijeloj obitelji. 
Ne znam da li je to uobičajena praksa jer naš centar je bio izuzetak u mnogim (pozitivnim) stvarima. Redovito se čujemo jer su željeli ostati u kontaktu s nama, a kad se vani proljepša namjeravamo im otići u posjetu.  
Izuzetno ih cijenim, kao pojedince i kao ekipu - odlično funkcioniraju,  imaju izvrsnu međusobnu suradnju, a tako istupaju i prema "vanjskim suradnicima".   :Naklon:

----------


## sorciere

> Socijalni radnik je dužan upoznati odabrane posvojitelje sa *svim* činjenicama koje o djetetu i njegovoj obitelji zna.


valjda je to promijenjeno... u ona davna vremena - roditeljima nisu ništa govorili o biološkim roditeljima, i rečeno je da im to ne smiju reći. Bili su informirani samo o zdravstvenom stanju djeteta, od rođenja pa do usvojenja. 

ja sam znala nešto više o biološkim roditeljima, ali mi je to rečeno uz obvezu šutnje.

----------


## čokolada

To "sve" odnosi se na ime i prezime, dob, zdravstveno stanje i sl. i to samo, naravno, ako znaju te činjenice. A vjerojatno nijednom posvojitelju ne pada na pamet pričati okolo o biološkim roditeljma. 
Jest da prijatelji i znanci jako često pitaju...    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

Nama su rekli mnogo više od imena, prezimena i zdravstvenog stanja. Naravno da mi ne pada napamet nikome o tome pričati, za sada niti djeci. OT, ne mogu se nekad načuditi koliko su ljudi znatiželjni kad se radi o tome i koliki su me o tome pitali. Odličan odgovor na to pitanje našla sam u jednoj američkoj knjizi o posvojenju koju čitam, a koja savjetuje sa se na takvo pitanje odgovori protupitanjem: Zašto vas/te to zanima?

----------


## Tikva

> Tikva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ispravite me ako grijesima ali ni roditeljima koji posvajaju dijete se ne govori nista o biloskim, zar ne?
> 
> 
> Ispravljam te.    
> Ozbiljno, nama je Tim za posvajanje rekao sve šta su znali , o cijeloj obitelji.


hehehe   :Wink:  hvala na ispravci hehe   :Grin:  

Potpisujem sorciere...valjda je to prije bilo tako jer roditeljima mojeg kumceta nisu apsolutno nista rekli (s tim da su ju oni posvojili sa samo nekoliko dana starosti!)

Zdenka2, nevjerojatno je koliko ljudi vole zadirati u tudu intimu...en razumijem kako im nije neugodno s takvim pitanjima! MD i ja vise od godinu dana radimo na bebici i uzasno me zivcira kad svi pitaju i kad ce beba, ima kaj novo, jel ''radite'' vi uopce? Wtf?  :?  I ja sam isto pocela s tim protupitanjem: ''Zasto te to zanima?'' Neki zasute a neki cak i dalje idu pa kazu eto tako, zanima me! Uzas! :shock:
Ako ti ne upali s tim protupitanjem reci da ne znas nista o biloskim roditeljima pa nece gnjaviti   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Naš sin je bio u domu od svog 3. do 8. mj. i stvarno nemam pojma da li je imao volonterku. Voljela bih da je imao nekoga kome je bio važan i tko se njime dosta bavio  :Heart:

----------


## nela

> Moje mišljenje je sljedeće:dijete koje je napustilo dom ima puno previše vrlo zahtjevnih emotivnih zadaća u prilagodbi na svoju novu obitelj i okolinu, a da bi se poticale još i neke veze od ranije.
> (....)
> , ne pada mi na pamet da idemo s njom u dom, osim, kako kaže Otočanka, kad prođe toliko vremena da će ona biti potpuno emotivno distancirana od toga. To razdoblje njezinog života je završilo i mi, kao roditelji, nemamo nijednog ozbiljnog razloga zašto bismo te kontakte održavali. 
> (......)
>  Kada bi se meni kojim slučajem obratila volonterka mog djeteta, ja bih joj svakako rekla kako je dijete. Rado bih porazgovarala s njom o tome što zna o djetetu, jer to su nama dragocjene informacije, ali vrlo bih nerado dopustila da dalje kontaktira s djetetom.



Sto puta potpisujem.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ako ti ne upali s tim protupitanjem reci da ne znas nista o bioloskim roditeljima pa nece gnjaviti


Ili postavim to pitanje ili jasno kažem da ne želim o tome govoriti.

----------


## Iskra

Zdenka, knjiga je vjerojatno na engleskom? Postoji li koja knjiga o posvojenju na hrvatskom jeziku?

 :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Samo Djeca tajne i Gesta ljubavi Catherine Bonnet. To su zanimljive knjige, ali drugog karaktera. Riječ je o nekim specifičnostima djece rođene pod X u Francuskoj i o povijesti posvojenja, a Gesta ljubavi je nastala na temelju autoričina rada sa ženama koje su dale djecu na posvojenje.

----------


## bofida

:Heart:   :Heart:  Četiri godine sam volontirala u domu za djecu najmlađeg uzrasta.Taj period ću zasigurno pamtiti jer je bio prepun najdivnijih i najneobičnijih emocija. To životno iskustvo bih svakome poželjela jer je potpuno jedinstveno; ni na jednom drugom mjestu se ne može upoznati život i sve njegove boje kao tamo. I nije to iskustvo vezano samo za djecu već i za odrasle. Upoznavši one koji tamo rade, biološke roditelje djece i razloge zbog kojih ih ostavljaju, udomitelje i posvojitelje i motive zbog kojih žele djete, upoznala sam naličje života. To iskustvo koliko god da mi je drago toliko me i opterećuje i ...čini nesretnom.
*Poput mojih kolegica, učinila sam puno za pojedinu djecu. Po meni se neće zvati ni jedna ulica čiji će naziv neka nova vlast promjenitiim ali ja sam dio svoga srca dala njima, "investirala" ljubav i sigurna sam da će to negde u njima zauvjek ostati i da to niko ne može izbrisati ni promjeniti. Ali, ne želim uopće isticati što sam dala ja njima i umanjiti značaj i vrijednost onoga što su pružili oni meni!!!

Moram prekinut jer će se uskoro probudit najdivniji poklon koji sam odande donela, evoooo ga!!!!*

----------


## sanja74

> Moram prekinut jer će se uskoro probudit najdivniji poklon koji sam odande donela, evoooo ga!!!! [/b]


  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Bofida čestitam, predivno je da ste zajedno   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

Pusa za najdivniji poklon!  :Kiss:

----------


## bofida

Tikva, zanima me na koji način si ti volontirala? je li to bilo organizirano, preko neke udruge, faksa,...? Je li tvoju aktivnost neko pratio, osmišljavao, ili ti je struka bliska radu sa dijecom? Ja sam bila potpuni Robinzon, imala  na neki način slobodu ali i puno problema i nerazumjevanja sa svih strana. Čini mi se kao da su se mnogi bojali da ne ukradem njihov kruh. sa tim svojim radom.
Takav kontakt sa dijecom je višestruko bitan i  trebalo bi ga  inicirati svuda jer je ljubav blagotvorna na svim uzrastima djeteta a na tom najranijem, kada tek počinju živjeti ona je bitna poput fiziološke potrebe.
Bez obzira koliko dijete kada dobije obitelj bude maženo i obasipano ljubavlju, niti jedan posvojitelj, ma koliko se trudio ne može nadomestiti onu emocionalnu prazninu koja je stvorena životom i odrastanjem u domu. 
Evo, gledam naš  slučaj,  :Love:  mom  mališi je 3,5 godine, skupa smo već 2 i povrh toga imamo problema , on je pun strahova i senki prošlosti koje ga progone noću i danju, a ja sam zaokupljena dešifriranjem njegovih reakcija. Neki dan je gotovo dobio živčani slom kad smo trebali izaći iz mini-busa. A onda sam se sjetila da su djecu tamo vozili takvim vozilom paje on izlazak povezao sa vraćanjem u dom. !!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  

Znate što sada svakodnevno radim? Otplačem partiju jer mi se vraćaju sjećanja na sve ono kroz šta je prošao uprkos tome što je imao mene, i mislim na sve one, a znam ih i imenom i anamnezom, koji su tamo ostali . Teško mi je što sada ne mogu tamo, nedostaju mi, odrastali su pored mene, gledala sam kako se sami bore sa svojim odrastanjem,... Ma znate kakvi su to borci...! Ni mnogi odrasli nisu tako sposobni i samostalni kao ti majušni kikići, koje nama ko da češka kada dobiju vodene kozice, ma, retko ko i shvata da i njih to svrbi kao i "kućno" dijete i da je zato nervozno i plačno.
Tako sam sretna i počastvovana što sam sudjelovala u odrastanju nekih mališana.

----------


## Tikva

bofida, jako mi je drago da si uspjela ostati sa svojim bebacem i da je sve dobro ispalo!   :Love:   :Heart:  

Ja sam pocela volontirati samoinicijativno! Volim klince a klinci iz obitelji imaju puno paznje pa sam ja svoju odlucila pokloniti onima koji je nemaju! Dosla sam u dom i piala moglu li volontirati i to je bilo to!
Sve sam sama osmisljavala, planirala i nitko me nije pratio (osim naravno, morala sam reci kada idem u grad i otprilike gdje - prvi put odobri socijalna radnica a kasnije je bilo dovoljno reci tetama). Inace mi je struka vezana uz rad s djecom pa sam malo kombinirala ono sto znam i pokusala to nadoknaditi djeci.
Takoder sam naisla na jako puno nerazumijevanja i svade sa socijalnim radnicama   :Evil or Very Mad:  Evo par primjera:
1. znam da jedna teta ne moze adekvatno paziti na 8 djece koji puzu i da je najjednostavnije staviti ih u krevetice i zatvoriti. Djeca imaju samo carapice kako bi im se sklizalo i kako bi puzali a ne dizali se (jer je to onda jos problema tetama!). Zatim sam ja kupila slapice i trazila da ih obucem djetetu dok sam ja s njim pa da dijete malo hoda a kad je vratim u grupu neka skinu - tu sam naisla na veliko negodovanje socijalnih radnica, cak ni ne toliko negodovanje teta!

2. ne znam iz kojeg razoga, ali civilni vojnici imaju enormnu prednost nad volonterkma i na svadanje u tom podrucju sam valjda potrosila pola zivota   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Znaci, ja sam se morala za svaku sitnicu javljati gdje idem, kad sam imala manje dijete trebalo mi je 2 tjedna uvjeravanja da mi daju kolica, nisam mogla dijete izvesti van dok se kakti nije priviklo na mene, znaci nekih 2 mjeseca itd. dok su civilni prvi dan sluzenja mogli uzeti, ne jedno dijete, nego 2-4 djece   :Evil or Very Mad:  strpat ih u AUTO (sto je puno nesigurnije nego kolica!) i odvest u birc koji ima parkic, ostavit djecu u parku i otic na kavu unutra. Za vrijeme jednog takvog izvodenja moja curica je zadobila ozljede psa koji ju je ugrizao za obraz a da ne pricam o psihickom strahu koji sam ja jos tjednima pokusavala smanjiti.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Takoder su je uzimali unatoc tome sto sam ja cesto dolazila tako da sam jedva izborila da je ne daju vojnicima jer cemu onda meni dolazak tamo - pravilo je naime, da volonter moze uzeti samo svoje dijete, ni slucajno ne drugu djecu jer je poanta u tome da dijete ima jednu osobu koja je samo njegova. Uffff, stvarno su mi popili zivaca...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:  

Ima jos puno stvari koje sam morala pretrpjeti al eto...

S drugom curicom je bilo bolje jer su tete iz njezine grupe imale razumijevanja pa sam se s njima znala dogovoriti da ju ranije probude i da je vratim tocno na spavanje, ponekad cak i kasnije jer su razne predstave i dogadanja bile u vrijeme kad se djecu trebalo vratiti tako da je barem nesto vidjela i prozivjela   :Heart:   :Love:  

Mislim da je tvoj malisan jako sretan jer nije bas cesto da volonter dobije dijete pod skrbnistvo i mislim da mu ti najbolje mozes pomoci u svladavanju strahova jer znas zasto ih se boji! Tako sam ja znala zasto se dijete boji vode jer znam da ih nisu kupali nego brisali mokrom krpom itd...tako i ti znas zasto se boji auta i znas mu pomoci i objasniti na adekvatan nacin!
Zelim vam puuuuno srece   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart: 


Inace, bas sam jucer pogledala jedan lijep filmic o posvojenju pa tko zeli neka pogleda:
*Martian child* (dijete s Marsa) - *nesto vise o filmu*

----------


## ninocka

i sama sam volontirala prije puno, puno godina u domu u nazorovoj. sjećam se da je djevojčica s kojom sam bila skoro godinu dana (od njenog 8 mjeseca) odjednom izlazila van s još nekim ljudima. znalo je nako npar mjeseci nas nekoliko doći po nju u subotu  :Evil or Very Mad:   ljutilo me to i kad sam razgovarala sa socijelnom slegnulaje ramenima i rekla kako se malecka ionako uskoro vraća mami. mama ju je ostavila jer je , ako se dobro sjećam bila jako mlada i trebalo joj je malo vremena da se snađe. 

družila sam se s puno domske djece kroz te godine. pamtim ne baš nježna hranjenja, prematanja, ostavljanje bez nadzora "na kratko".
nemam osude za ljude tamo jer bilo je teta koje su se jako trudile, no pamtim da su me često jedva čekale i bile su sretne ako je bilo ružno vrijeme i ako bi ostala s cijelom grupom u sobi.

sjetim se i naših druženja. imam i slike jedne grupe i jedne djevojčice kad je imala oko godinu dana. to su sve ljudi od kakvih 20ak godina. razmišljam nekad o tome u što su izrasli, čime se bave... tko zna kud ih je život odnio. iskreno se nadam kako su sretni.  :Heart:

----------


## alga

*Tikva*, mi smo udomiteljska obitelj, i ponekada kod nas borave djeca u nekoj prelaznoj fazi  ili preko praznika. U jednoj takvoj brzinskoj akciji gdje nam je dovedena jedna djevojcica nam nije data ni jedna informacija, jer je djete po hitnom postupku oduzeto obitelji (to sve nismo znali, a da jesmo ne bi to se tako odigralo, ali to je druga tema   :Sad:  ). Ostali smo zateceni jer nismo znali kako se odnositi prema njoj, odnosno neke osnovne stvari primjer da li je alergicna na neke namirnice i slicno. Kada nas je bioloska majka uspjela naci, ipak sam bila neizmjerno zahvalna jer sam joj mogla postaviti puno pitanja koji su mi pomogli u tom periodu sa djevojcicom, a zbog cijele price imamo svi traume, joj da covjek ne vjeruje sta se sve desava, dovoljno je da kazem da je djevojcica danas opet u svojoj obitelji, gdje i spada, a cijela prica je   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Hocu reci da smatram da ne cinis nista lose ako se javis roditeljima, i ponudis filmice i sve sto si napisala. Time ne uznemiravas djecu, jer su sadasnji roditelji u mogucnosti  birati i procijeniti zele/trebaju li djeca kontakt sa tobom ili sa svojom prosloscu. Oni ce odluciti trebaju li djeca saznati. Meni bi na njihovom mjestu svakako bilo drago. U najgorem slucaju ce te odbiti, ali mozda upravo trebaju tako nesto. 
To je naravno subjektivno misljenje iz mog iskustva.

----------


## Tikva

Puno vam hvala svima na podrsci! Stvarno se bojim javiti roditeljima, ja sam informaciju gdje su saznala skroz slucajno i bojim se da ako ne bi dobro reagirali na moje javljanje da bi mogli zvat Nazor, policiju, mozda netko dobije otkaz zbog toga...stvarno se ne usudim riskirati   :Sad:  

Ninocka, potpisujem u potpunosti!   :Love:  

Jucer sam bila tako sretna!  :D Bili smo u posjeti tracoj curici koju sam imala u domu:



> Nju sam imala godinu dana (bila je tamo skupa sa sestrom blizankom zbog financijskih poteskoca roditelja; mamu sam joj upoznala, lijepo smo se slozile, ma sve 5). Nakon sto im se obiteljska situacioja sredila vratili su im klinke a mama je htjela da ostanem u kontaktu, dala sam im slike, cujemo se, saljem im robicu koju moje sestricne prerastu, cak smo se i vidjele, a ovih dana bi ih trebala posjetiti u njihovom domu jer me vec dugo vremena traze da dodem


Imali smo pun gepek robe i jos na zadnjem sjedalu auta! Odjece i obuce koja je skoro pa nova (neke stvari su cak imale i etiketu - toliko o izbirljivosti djece koja imaju vise novaca  :/ ) i nesto igracaka! Nazvala sam i rekla da bi dosli i to donjeli! Oni su nas tako lijepo docekali (iako stvarno nemaju novaca, zive u jako losoj kuci s 2 prostorije njih 5...), spekli meso (imaju kravu, svinje, ovce, kokoske) iako sam naglasila da nista ne spremnaju jer necemo moci dugo ostati zbog drugih obaveza.
Kad smo stigli mislili su da je ono na straznjem sjedalu to i tako se iscudavali, koliko stvari a kada smo otvorili gepek ne moram ni opisati koje je to veselje bilo!  :D   :Heart:   Dosli su i njihovi kumovi s djecom i sva djecica su bila tako sretna! Cak je ''moja mala'' rekla: ''teta vidjela sam one crvene i zelene cipelice i jako mi se svidaju ali su mi velike pa cu ih pokloniti jednoj od cura jer im se jako vidaju!''   :Love:  preslatko!!   :Heart:  

Eto, samo sam htjela reci kako sam jucer bila presretna vidjevsi njih kako se vesele i kako su nas lijepo primili i ugostili iako stvarno nemaju!   :Heart:

----------


## Nova

Evo cmoljim na sve vaše priče  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Ja volontiram u domu za osnovnoškolsku djecu kao dio udruge i prekrasno mi je čuti da su neka od djece spašena od institucija i u obiteljima punima ljubavi.   :Love:

----------

